# Dinosaur Planet "Custom" Cover



## Shinymewtwo2020 (Feb 26, 2021)

Couldn't find any online so i made my own and thought i would share.


----------



## Justyn83 (Mar 18, 2021)

This is amazing. Thank you


----------



## vastneon (Mar 20, 2021)

Hey that is really nice work.


----------



## KiiWii (Mar 20, 2021)

That’s great. 

I saw one on eBay yesterday, I knew people would start selling the flashed rom, but I didn’t consider people would be selling the boxes for it


----------



## Reynardine (Mar 20, 2021)

KiiWii said:


> That’s great.
> 
> I saw one on eBay yesterday, I knew people would start selling the flashed rom, but I didn’t consider people would be selling the boxes for it
> 
> View attachment 253200


The repro bussiness is always a bit shady sadly. The unmodified game falls apart when you finish your first time playing as Fox/Sabre and switch back to Krystal at the Swap Stone.

It seems that flags don't get set properly and important events won't get triggered anymore from this part on, so it isn't possible to advance much further in the game without hacking. Doing stuff (unknowingly) out of order also leads to frequent crashes.

A repro cart will make more sense when the game receives a community patch (from the decomp project, perhaps) that makes it more stable and playable to the "end", or as far as the existing content allows.

The people who buy a cart now are getting about an hour of gameplay before things become unplayable.


----------



## KiiWii (Mar 20, 2021)

@Reynardine absolutely. I knew people would jump on the money making bandwagon putting the rom on its own cart, but it’s useless until it actually works to a reasonable level lol.


----------



## callmebob (Mar 20, 2021)

Box art is really nice, but does it die after just an hour? I thought it was supposed to be nearly complete! Glad I didn´t invest more time than to just explore a few minutes.


----------



## Reynardine (Mar 21, 2021)

callmebob said:


> Box art is really nice, but does it die after just an hour? I thought it was supposed to be nearly complete! Glad I didn´t invest more time than to just explore a few minutes.


It depends on how you define complete. This is apparently the final build they made for the N64.

It is nearly complete as in all the content they made up to that point is included in this version. Even the final boss battle appears to be there, in a rough state.

But since this build was never supposed to be playable by the public most of the later content can't be seen without hacking the game. They hadn't tidied up the event progression yet to the point where a normal playthrough would be possible.

The E3 version had a level select menu that allowed you to play specific parts of the story in any order but our build does not have that menu. Fixing the game from beginning to end is going to take a lot of time.


----------



## callmebob (Mar 21, 2021)

Reynardine said:


> It depends on how you define complete. This is apparently the final build they made for the N64.
> 
> It is nearly complete as in all the content they made up to that point is included in this version. Even the final boss battle appears to be there, in a rough state.
> 
> ...



Well, I hope there is someone out there that has the time and skills to do that. Demo (with nice boxart) is no good without final product.


----------

